# Good Introduction to Renaissance - Tallis Scholars or Ensemble Organum or else?



## Daimonion (Apr 22, 2012)

Dear All,

I am looking for a good introductory CD to renaissance music. Ideally, I would like to get "The Best of Renaissance" by Tallis Scholars (both because I do like this ensemble and because of ALL: Miserere, Spem in Alium, Missa pange lingua, and Missa papae Marcelli included!) but I cannot find it for any reasonable prize (and the cover is terrible;-))

Do you no any good cd with ALL this pieces of music? If yes, I would be very very happy. If not, which should I choose (here I my shortlisted candidates):
a) Tallis Scholars "Renaissance Giants"
b) Tallis Scholars "Essential Tallis"
c) Tallis Scholars (yes, I like them) "Renaissance Radio"
d) something by Ensemble Organum, which one?
e) Harmonia mundi's "Renaissance Polyphony"

Or something else???


----------



## Taggart (Feb 14, 2013)

Keep an eye on this thread as well.

Have a look at this on Amazon where there a couple of used examples at $4 + $4 shipping as opposed to $65 new. The UK site has a couple of examples under a tenner which look feasible.


----------



## Nereffid (Feb 6, 2013)

Ensemble Organum's recordings are mainly medieval rather than Renaissance, and they have rather a different sound to the Tallis Scholars, to the extent that if you like the Tallis Scholars you might not like Ensemble Organum.

Personally, if I were looking for an introduction to _anything_ I'd go for as much variety as possible. I don't know what the Harmonia Mundi one you're referring to is; is it this one? 
http://www.mdt.co.uk/sacred-music-of-the-renaissance-harmonia-mundi-century-vol-8.html
This strikes me as an interesting compilation and a chance to hear different ensembles, but that might not be what you want.


----------



## Daimonion (Apr 22, 2012)

Hello,

Thank you very much for your kind suggestions. I have just ordered "The best of renaissance" by Tallis Scholars and I am sure that, besides the cover;-), I will be very happy with this CD.
As far as the Harmonia Mundi's cd is concerned, I had the same thing as you in mind. I think I will order it soon, too.

All the best,

Daimonion


----------

